# How much lean mass can you gain from a first test e cycle?



## biggzz

*How much lean mass can you gain from a first test e cycle?*​
no more than 5lbs 94.46%5-9 lbs 4622.77%10-14 lbs 7336.14%15-19 lbs 3617.82%20-29 lbs 199.41%30+ lbs 104.95%other please say...94.46%


----------



## biggzz

:blink:Some peeps claim that you can only gain around 5lbs of mass from a first test cycle, and that the rest will most likely be fat and water.

To me that sounds like bull****e,:no:

i've heard of guys gaining up to 30lbs from a first cycle of test!! yes it won't all be Lean Body Mass,

10lbs or so may be fat/water, but surely if its your first time on the juice and you do everything right 2lbs a week of Lean Body Mass is possible?

*
*

*
How much do you think someone can gain from a first 12wk test cycle? *

*
please vote*


----------



## cas

you should have created a poll and got everones answer, this way you can figure out a average muscle gain over the population of ukm. because all you are going to get from your question is "everyone is different"


----------



## biggzz

cas said:


> you should have created a poll and got everones answer, this way you can figure out a average muscle gain over the population of ukm. because all you are going to get from your question is "everyone is different"


i was just putting one up before you replied. :rockon:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Everyone is different and results rely hugely on diet. Thats the number 1 factor.

Saying that i know gains of 10lb of decent mass are possible over say a 12 week cycle..and with a proper PCT and an increase in your diet after cycle and you should hold the majority of it.


----------



## Mr Q

BigBarnBoy said:


> ..and with a proper PCT and an increase in your diet after cycle and you should hold the majority of it.


An INCREASE in diet after cycle??? During PCT is the body not ideally primed for fat acquisition? I am by no means an expert on this issue but since I'm heading towards my first PH cycle in August I've read quite a lot on the subject of diet on and post-cycle. My understanding was that you increase protein and carbohydrate content significantly on-cycle and drop back to maintenance / just above maintenance during PCT. If I'm wrong I'd appreciate insight since I'm going to need to do the right thing soon!


----------



## Guest

training diet and genetics will play a huge role in how much you gain. i gained over 20lbs on my first cycle but know of people who only gained 10 and some evn as high as 30 etc


----------



## biggzz

BigBarnBoy said:


> Everyone is different and results rely hugely on diet. Thats the number 1 factor.
> 
> diet etc


----------



## Guest

Mr Q said:


> An INCREASE in diet after cycle??? During PCT is the body not ideally primed for fat acquisition? I am by no means an expert on this issue but since I'm heading towards my first PH cycle in August I've read quite a lot on the subject of diet on and post-cycle. My understanding was that you increase protein and carbohydrate content significantly on-cycle and drop back to maintenance / just above maintenance during PCT. If I'm wrong I'd appreciate insight since I'm going to need to do the right thing soon!


ime you're spot on mate. a good idea is to run clen as a part of your pct to help combat potential fat gain. also training volume may need to be reduced some to prevent catabolism etc


----------



## biggzz

ricky23 said:


> also training volume may need to be reduced some to prevent catabolism etc


what do you suggest ie reduce days per week training or lower rep rate ?


----------



## Guest

biggzz said:


> what do you suggest ie reduce days per week training or lower rep rate ?


lowering work sets, trying to reduce cortisol and other catabolic hormones at this time is critical so keeping training volume sensible is a good approach


----------



## biggzz

ricky23 said:


> lowering work sets, trying to reduce cortisol and other catabolic hormones at this time is critical so keeping training volume sensible is a good approach


THANXS RICKY23


----------



## Zangief

I finished my first test cycle 3 weeks ago, gained 6kg and so far kept it all, diet was v clean n low in sodium plus i ran aromasin 12.5mg ed


----------



## Greyphantom

42


----------



## C.Hill

I've kept 30lb after my first test and dbol cycle, obviously not all lean mass but I'm very happy with the results as I don't look like I've put on much fat.


----------



## curiousone

C.Hill said:


> I've kept 30lb after my first test and dbol cycle, obviously not all lean mass but I'm very happy with the results as I don't look like I've put on much fat.


how did u differ your training post cycle from on cycle?


----------



## C.Hill

curiousone said:


> how did u differ your training post cycle from on cycle?


On cycle I trained 4-5 days a week, off cycle I trained 3 days a week, sometimes with a 3-5 days between sessions to allow my body to recover better, whilst keeping a decent diet.

I find the more rest I have, the more strength I gain, and during pct I trained compounds, 1 warm up set, 2 sets of 5-7 reps, then 1 set of 10.

Each session lasted about 35 mins, get in, do the damage, get out, repair.


----------



## curiousone

Nice! thanks for the info, i will be doing something similar when im on my PCT and a few weeks afterwards as well.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'd say about 10-14lb is right.


----------



## jeffj

Im on week 9 of my test cycle. Running adex at 0.5eod with minimum bloat and fat gain..suprisingly i actually look leaner. Im up around 16lbs


----------



## theBEAST2002

on my first cycle i ran lixus sustanon @ 600pw with 50mg proviron ed and i gained 25lb. just over 20lb was solid gains but i've never had a problem with estrogen related sides tbqh, i've ran alot of cycles and always have ancillaries on hand just incase but hardly ever use them. i have my cruise dose of 25-50mg ed of proviron and thats it.

so i've got abit of a stockpile XD


----------



## slunkeh

It comes down to more than diet also. Androgen receptor affinity plays a role in this also. Some guys will gain more than others even if both are on the same diet. Look at the pro's. They are much bigger than your average gear user as their body is more receptive to exogenous hormones.


----------



## biggzz

jeffj said:


> Im on week 9 of my test cycle. Running adex at 0.5eod with minimum bloat and fat gain..suprisingly i actually look leaner. Im up around 16lbs


deit is :thumb :key! keep it up, :rockon:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

threads like this and others like how much can much can curl etc make me laugh :lol:


----------



## biggzz

Afghan said:


> threads like this and others like how much can much can curl etc make me laugh :lol:


did not know making comparisons was so funny! :blink:


----------



## Ukmeathead

I lost all my gains after my first cycle lmao!! Well that was only because i was blasting the drugs and partying.


----------



## BigTonle

Ukmeathead said:


> I lost all my gains after my first cycle lmao!! Well that was only because i was blasting the drugs and partying.


LOL!


----------



## Suprakill4

Absolutely impossible to answer this question as theres far too many variables to consider - training, rest, DIET, genetics etc etc. I was immensely happy my gains, so stick it in and see!


----------



## little_horus

Well; nobody apart from theBEAST has mentioned what dosage :sad:

I gained about 9kg @ 500mg per week/12 weeks, kept about 4kg after PCT. Also kept a lot of my strength gains, which in my opinion is important in the long run!


----------



## cas

MacUK said:


> Why do people reply to old threads...


To add new information....?

I am on tappatalk so can't see this in full, is this not a poll? If so then it doesn't really matter


----------



## zak1990

Id say 20lbs ish


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i voted 30+ just for the lols


----------



## Guest

depends.

I've seen 140lb twinks blow up to 170 just as lean because they were so small in the first place.

but a guy who gets to 220lb naturally isn't gonna gain 30lbs on his first cycle


----------



## TIMMY_432

First test e cycle i did i gained 34lbs in 15weeks. 8 weeks after pct i kept 20lbs of the 34lbs i gained.


----------



## testovironn

it also depends on your weight i.e. i believe that if your 155lbs and ate well etc you should gain more than a person who is the same height but i.e. 200lbs

My friend is 5'8 200lbs at 8%bf and swears by the fact that he can cycle to mantain,, not gain. However he does believe thaat a very mild cycle consisting of equipoise helps him permenently gain an extra 1lb or 2 per cycle.


----------



## rugggby

I gained 7lbs after pct on 300mg test for 12 weeks.Bea in mind I had a torn meniscus so was unable to do any leg work. Diet was average to be honest. so I think 20 lbs+ on a higher does isn't impossible.


----------



## 88percent

My first cycle was crazy big as I was taking the advice of a [email protected] who competes. I assumed he would give good advise and I done no research. Cycle was 2g test 1g deca for 14 weeks. Gained 48lbs, 14 weeks after cycle ended had kept 37lbs


----------



## rugggby

I'd be happy with 37lbs mate! How were the sides?


----------



## Craigyboy

I will tell you when I have finished


----------



## leewil1

Greyphantom said:


> 42


lol


----------



## rectus

TIMMY_432 said:


> First test e cycle i did i gained 34lbs in 15weeks. 8 weeks after pct i kept 20lbs of the 34lbs i gained.


How many cals ED?


----------



## 88percent

@rugggby

Had zero sides mate, was very lucky. Currently on my 3rd week of my third cycle. Tried 600 test 600 deca this time to see how I get on with smaller doses, this is my smallest cycle I've done. Kickstarted with 60mg dbol ed, weighted myself Monday and I'm up 5kg in 3 weeks. I'm lucky as I don't get any sides like bloat acne etc. my first two cycles I ran 20mg tamoxifen ed, this time I started without them and gyno started day 6. I am taking the tamoxifen now, I guess the only prob I have is I'm prone to gyno as I have a bit of a funny left pec since puberty


----------



## TIMMY_432

rectus said:


> How many cals ED?


 4000 cals, 350-400g protein, 300g carbs, 100g fat, 4 litres water ed.


----------



## rectus

TIMMY_432 said:


> 4000 cals, 350-400g protein, 300g carbs, 100g fat, 4 litres water ed.


Just working on my diet plan at the moment, very laborious but has to be done to maximise gains. Post up the diet you did while on Test E if you can be ar5ed.


----------



## cas

my first test e cycle i lost 22lbs, damn i think something must have gone wrong?


----------



## Wevans2303

cas said:


> my first test e cycle i lost 22lbs, damn i think something must have gone wrong?


Long ester, that's what went wrong.

Actual skeletal muscle mass gains from a 10-12 week long ester cycle..........approx. 10lbs on a good day.

Lmao at you people saying you can put on 20lbs+ of SKELETAL MUSCLE MASS from 1 cycle, that would transpire into 60-70lbs weight gain.


----------



## XRichHx

Wevans2303 said:


> Long ester, that's what went wrong.
> 
> Actual skeletal muscle mass gains from a 10-12 week long ester cycle..........approx. 10lbs on a good day.
> 
> Lmao at you people saying you can put on 20lbs+ of SKELETAL MUSCLE MASS from 1 cycle, that would transpire into 60-70lbs weight gain.


Out of curiosity what would be your opinion of results with short esters?


----------



## cas

Wevans2303 said:


> Long ester, that's what went wrong.
> 
> Actual skeletal muscle mass gains from a 10-12 week long ester cycle..........approx. 10lbs on a good day.
> 
> Lmao at you people saying you can put on 20lbs+ of SKELETAL MUSCLE MASS from 1 cycle, that would transpire into 60-70lbs weight gain.


It was a joke fella, I was cutting


----------



## Pandy

I won't vote just yet as I'm still on my 10th week of 700mg Test E.

I started at 194 lbs. And currently 28 lbs heavier. I'm expecting that will drop during PCT etc.

For you guys that have done numerous cycles, I'm presuming size and weight keeps increasing as you move onto your next cycle?

What I mean is, can you keep hold of your post cycle gains until you're ready to start your next cycle?

So if I set myself a target of 18 stone (252lbs), this could be totally achievable with correct diet, training etc after a few more cycles?


----------



## stone14

1lb lbm ew is a great gain.


----------



## grizzzly

It really depends of so many things, such as the condition you're at before you start. A beginner can gain over 20lbs in a year naturally, so add test to that and it'll be much more?

I gained around 20lbs from a 20 week test cycle (my first cycle).


----------



## Paz1982

im nearly 8 weeks into my first cycle and weight is up by 21lb


----------



## Heisenberg

I'm about 9 weeks into 500mg pw first time of test-e and I'm up 18lbs, but I don't look much bigger tbh... a lot of water.


----------



## RedEye.

biggzz said:


> :blink:Some peeps claim that you can only gain around 5lbs of mass from a first test cycle, and that the rest will most likely be fat and water.
> 
> To me that sounds like bull****e,:no:
> 
> i've heard of guys gaining up to 30lbs from a first cycle of test!! yes it won't all be Lean Body Mass,
> 
> 10lbs  or so may be fat/water, but surely if its your first time on the juice and you do everything right 2lbs a week of Lean Body Mass is possible?
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> How much do you think someone can gain from a first 12wk test cycle? *
> 
> *
> please vote*


Depends on dosage of Test...if you do 400mg for 9 weeks you will get about 9-12lbs, it depends on genetics,diet,training...


----------



## 25081

I've done 2 cycles and gained about 5kgs on each one (lean muscle, after PCT). No point posting how much you've gained mid cycle as a lot of that will be water etc.


----------



## Logman

So what percentage of the gain is LBM - around 35%? So if you're looking for a 12lb gain over 12 weeks would you be looking to increase the scale by 30lbs?


----------



## musio

ShaneB said:


> I've done 2 cycles and gained about 5kgs on each one (lean muscle, after PCT). No point posting how much you've gained mid cycle as a lot of that will be water etc.


That's right with me too. Ignore water and on cycle weight. This is the net result if you're sensible


----------



## sprayer

I think it also depends what your natty starting weight is. If you jump on the gear at 150lbs vs 210lbs the lighter guy IMO will gain more if all things are equal.


----------



## marknorthumbria

i've promised my mate atleast 1 stone of muscle on his first cycle, but he is genetically brilliant, trains hard and uses my diet plan


----------



## Mogy

biggzz said:


> i was just putting one up before you replied. :rockon:


Should've specified cycle amounts


----------



## Inapsine

im gonna say plenty


----------



## simonthepieman

i've put on nearly 20lbs in 12 weeks of 375mg of test per week. Most of it lean mass. I'd be very shocked and disappointed if i lost more than 5-6lbs of after PCT


----------



## neverminder

I did my first 12 week 500mg Test E cycle right after comming off keto. My total gain was 20 kilos (that's not pounds). I have no idea how much of that was water or fat, but I'm now cutting for 4 months and I am now at the same body fat % as I was before the cycle and still have 10 kilos on. So I'd say that roughly I've gained 10 kilos of muscle mass.


----------



## MutatedBrah

neverminder said:


> I did my first 12 week 500mg Test E cycle right after comming off keto. My total gain was 20 kilos (that's not pounds). I have no idea how much of that was water or fat, but I'm now cutting for 4 months and I am now at the same body fat % as I was before the cycle and still have 10 kilos on. So I'd say that roughly I've gained 10 kilos of muscle mass.


10kg... Holy jesus, im starting my first cycle in january, 500mg test e. If i manage to keep 10kg of muscle post pct i will be chuffed!


----------



## C.Hill

neverminder said:


> I did my first 12 week 500mg Test E cycle right after comming off keto. My total gain was 20 kilos (that's not pounds). I have no idea how much of that was water or fat, but I'm now cutting for 4 months and I am now at the same body fat % as I was before the cycle and still have 10 kilos on. So I'd say that roughly I've gained 10 kilos of muscle mass.


22lbs of muscle tissue? In 12 weeks? Impossible.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

8 weeks into a 300mg a week course, and I'm 6kg up - which I'm delighted with - especially since I lost 2 weeks of progress to the manflu.

Skinfolds haven't changed on a caloric surplus of around 300. I don't think I'm holding water, but I'm not really lean enough to tell for certain.


----------



## shadow4509

neverminder said:


> I did my first 12 week 500mg Test E cycle right after comming off keto. My total gain was 20 kilos (that's not pounds). I have no idea how much of that was water or fat, but I'm now cutting for 4 months and I am now at the same body fat % as I was before the cycle and still have 10 kilos on. So I'd say that roughly I've gained 10 kilos of muscle mass.


You got a before and after pic mate?


----------



## &lt;Slim&gt;

C.Hill said:


> I've kept 30lb after my first test and dbol cycle, obviously not all lean mass but I'm very happy with the results as I don't look like I've put on much fat.


Just about to start my first test and dbol cycle, if I can put on and keep 30lb with that I'll be absolutely buzzing!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I gained 16lbs kept 11 the 5lb loss was mainly just water. Don't expect 20+ unless you're bulking.


----------



## Smitch

simonthepieman said:


> i've put on nearly 20lbs in 12 weeks of 375mg of test per week. Most of it lean mass. I'd be very shocked and disappointed if i lost more than 5-6lbs of after PCT


You gonna do a PCT?

You been doing HCG?


----------



## Smitch

neverminder said:


> I did my first 12 week 500mg Test E cycle right after comming off keto. *My total gain was 20 kilos (that's not pounds)*. I have no idea how much of that was water or fat, but I'm now cutting for 4 months and I am now at the same body fat % as I was before the cycle and still have 10 kilos on. So I'd say that roughly I've gained 10 kilos of muscle mass.


That's a huge amount of weight!

Did you even fit into any of your clothes?!?!


----------



## rumbaba

Major Eyeswater said:


> 8 weeks into a 300mg a week course, and I'm 6kg up - which I'm delighted with - especially since I lost 2 weeks of progress to the manflu.
> 
> Skinfolds haven't changed on a caloric surplus of around 300. I don't think I'm holding water,


If that was you in your last avi, Yes you are.


----------



## neverminder

Smitch said:


> That's a huge amount of weight!
> 
> Did you even fit into any of your clothes?!?!


I did have some issues with that.


----------



## Ghostspike

My first Test e cycle, was at 600mg. I put on roughly 23 lbs lean mass, I figure it could have been more had I kept increasing my protein, but by week 8 I was already eating nonstop.


----------



## Robbie789

Gained about 19kg on my first cycle of 600mg test + 40mg dbol by about week 12 (83.3 - 102kg), definitely not all muscle, reduced kcals last 2 weeks and lost a lot of water and ended up 98.5kg, finished pct a few days ago and sitting at 97kg at about 18% bf.

I'm hoping with a short test, var + clen this summer cut I'll end up around 90kg 12%, which is just over 2 stone of lbm gained on last year


----------



## retribution83

It depends where you are, if you are at your genetic potential already and using steroids to better it then there's a good chance you may not gain as much as someone who is nowhere near there genetic potential


----------



## The doog

I gained 20lbs in 13 weeks. I looked just as lean when I finished. However I came off a long cut from 16% down to around 10% so a few of those pounds would just be water and glycogen. I also lost 4lbs in PCT but looked better for it.

I voted 10-14 lbs as a lb a week is realistic if diet and training are on point.


----------



## philmc

All depends on diet, training and rest. Anyone can take a course make sure you got all the correct things in place first else your wasting your natural ability ????


----------



## raj-m

Kept 7lb after pct


----------



## trainiac

with that and deca, 17 lbs remained.


----------



## Roid-Rage

I've voted 10-14 lb but in my opinion there would be a few variables like if you front loaded or not but assuming you didn't and ran a low dosage AI and HCG alongside I would aim for a pound a week from week 3-14 totalling 12 pound and I would be aiming to keep 7lb of that after nattying out after pct.


----------



## FelonE1

Ghostspike said:


> My first Test e cycle, was at 600mg. I put on roughly 23 lbs lean mass, I figure it could have been more had I kept increasing my protein, but by week 8 I was already eating nonstop.


23lbs if lean mass? Are you sure?


----------



## QPRsteve13

I'm 10 weeks in using 450mg test e and ive not gained a huge amount, using var and aromasin so stayed fairly dry, my scales are only up around 4kg, I expected a bit more if I'm honest but it's a fairly low does compared to others, last 2 jabs will be 600pw


----------



## Sebbek

All of it


----------



## Perry1988

Im gonna be running a test e cycle for first time in a few weeks when doing pct have i got to do adex e3d from yhe beginning or towards the end


----------

